# Bears in Washington County, Ga



## calebroad (Aug 13, 2011)

Are there bears in Washington County? I hunt the Sandersville area and im curious if theres a possiblility of seeing a bear one day?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 13, 2011)

calebroad said:


> Are there bears in Washington County? I hunt the Sandersville area and im curious if theres a possiblility of seeing a bear one day?


Possibility low.......But not out of the question

Link to thread from last year

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=572147


----------



## mtnman05 (Sep 12, 2011)

We have a club in Washington County near the hancock county line off of hwy 15. Had some bears show up on a trail cam last year


----------



## Potlicker60 (Sep 13, 2011)

I saw one last year near the Hancock county line off 15, and have seen trail cam pics of them on a couple neighbor's cameras in that area.


----------



## 95g atl (Sep 13, 2011)

One of the club members saw a bear in Warren/Taliaferro county.....so, I'd say Washington Co is a possibility.  Jus not going to find a bunch of them like up in the mountains.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2011)

I live between Warthen and Davisboro and have seen a decent size bear on my lease across from my house.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 13, 2011)

95g atl said:


> One of the club members saw a bear in Warren/Taliaferro county.....so, I'd say Washington Co is a possibility.  Jus not going to find a bunch of them like up in the mountains.



I'm actually ok with this


----------

